# AnglerboardTV Video: Salat von Räucherfisch



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Jan

*AnglerboardTV Video: Salat von Räucherfisch​*
Franz hatte einen nahezu unbekannten Fisch, den Goldlachs, "gefunden", und den zusammen mit anderen Fischen geräuchert.

Beschrieben hatte er das ganz toll mit super Fotos in einem Thread im Räucherforum bei uns:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323163

Und da der Goldlachs schon geräuchert war, nur ein bisschen wenig "Masse", haben wir hier im Video einfach mal gezeigt, wie unkompliziert ein Salat aus/mit Räucherlachs, mit geiler selbst gemachter Mayo, herzustellen ist, und wie man so aus relativ wenig Fisch relativ viel gutes Essen machen kann.

Das funktioniert auch nicht nur mit Räucherfisch, das kann man so mit jedem bereits gegarten Fisch machen.

Der Vorteil des Räucherfisches ist aber der "volle" Geschmack dank intensivem Raucharoma, der sich so prima mit den anderen Zutaten verträgt.

Uns hat das Ergebnis des Zubereitens klasse geschmeckt, ich hoffe euch "schmeckt" das Video, das wir davon gedreht haben:

[youtube1]2YDrkNdIkjU[/youtube1]

https://youtu.be/2YDrkNdIkjU

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Salat von Räucherfisch*

Ich hatte den Salat...



...gestern abend.

Eine einsame Räucherrenke aus meinem Kühlschrank mußte dran glauben.

Auf die Idee mit Mayonaise(ich mag das Zeug eigentlich so gar nicht) wäre ich im Traum nicht gekommen.
Nichtsdestotrotz, ich hatte 'nen Appel und Rucola rumliegen, Möhrchen, Zwiebel und Feldsalat dabei, deine Pampe da zamgequirlt und was soll ich sagen, ich war positiv überrascht.

Feine Sache, war legger!#6

Ohne Bild,
(älteres Gemüse fotografiere ich aus Prinzip nicht...)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: AnglerboardTV Video: Salat von Räucherfisch*

DAS freut mich wirklich!!!!!!!

DANKE für die Rückmeldung!!!!!!

Denn genau das will ich bei meinen Kochvideos eigentlich immer zeigen:
Es ist eigentlich gaaanz einfach lecker!!

Und wenn das bestätigt wird, das freut mich dann natürlich besonders!

DANKE!


----------

